# Craigslist Barcelona Apt. Listings



## john-in-seattle (Jun 17, 2016)

Have been looking at listings for apartments (flats?) in Barcelona on Craigslist, as planning an extended stay - a couple of months to see if we like it.

From the photos in the listings, the apartments look nice and are quite reasonably priced - 2 bdrm furnished for 600-800 euros. 

But have also read that some/many of these listings are fake - someone just wants your credit card number. 

Are these reasonable prices? 

Anyone have experience, good or bad, with Craigslist rentals in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look in www.idealista.com


----------



## crshedd (Apr 13, 2016)

wouldn't trust craig's list outside of my home town. i would go with airbnb or the like.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, Air BNB sounds much less risky to me.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

But AIRBNB will be more expensive. (I work for Airbnb).


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Spanish property, property for sale in Spain, Spanish properties to buy, Spain real estate


----------



## john-in-seattle (Jun 17, 2016)

*AirBnB*



crshedd said:


> wouldn't trust craigslist outside of my home town. i would go with airbnb or the like.


Have done AirBnB in France and the unit was not as described. We complained and the owner said 'so sad, too bad'. Airbnb said, 'that's between you and the owner'. 

So no guarantee there either.


----------

